# iframe killer problem



## ichbinnur (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Ich möchte meiner Seite nur erlauben auf eienr Seite eingebunden zu werden. bzw eine bestimmte domain rauschmeisen.
Hier der Code kann mir wer sagen warum er nicht funktioniert?


[JAVA=42]
<script type="text/javascript"> 
  if (top.location.href != "Seite wo er eingebunden werden darf") 
     top.location.href = "link zu einer seite"; 
</script> [/code]
wie weit muss ich hier / , http:// , etc beachten

Google
Google
Google
etc


Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*
Java != javascript: java-forum.org - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Mai 2011)

du hast in deinem js afaik keinen Zugriff auf die Seite die dein IFrame enthält. Das dürfte unter cross site scripting fallen wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## ichbinnur (28. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nicht irgentwie prüfen, auf welcher seite ich eingebunden wurde? Weil prüfen ob ich im iframe bin kann ich ja dazu muss er ja die url vergleichen.
Falls nicht ist es irgentwie anderes zu versuchen?
Hab hier noch was gefunden funktioniert aber auch leider nicht

```
function init() {
  if(parent != null && parent != self) {
    var host=parent.location.hostname;
    if(host == "www.boesedomain.de" || host == "boesedomain.de") {
      top.location.href=self.location.href;
    }
  }
}
```


----------

